

The Little-Known Scientific Reason Your iPhone Earbuds Always Get Tangled - galapago
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-reason-tangled-apple-iphone-earbuds-headphones-2014-6

======
natch
But they don't. The material the Apple earbuds are made of is amazing. Other
earbuds do get tangled, but iPhone earbuds, not so much.

------
anigbrowl
This is a much more interesting article than the clickbaity angle would
suggest.

